# check my numbers



## bobcatnj (Mar 1, 2004)

commercial parking lot im bidding on. its it a T shaped lot and pretty straight forward nothing to plow around. 28426 Sqft with 455X4 and 900x5 walkways. im using a 8ft plow, 1 laborer on a snow blower. i came up with 2-5 $475, 5-8 $590, 8-12 $740, 12-15 $ 925 and salt $275 and $120 calcium the walks. how are my numbers?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

bobcatnj;361815 said:


> commercial parking lot im bidding on. its it a T shaped lot and pretty straight forward nothing to plow around. 28426 Sqft with 455X4 and 900x5 walkways. im using a 8ft plow, 1 laborer on a snow blower. i came up with 2-5 $475, 5-8 $590, 8-12 $740, 12-15 $ 925 and salt $275 and $120 calcium the walks. how are my numbers?


You are way way high for my area. That would take 45 mins tops, to do walks and plow lot, on a 2-5 storm.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree
I can't imagine that taking more than an hour
Way high.
that's a little over 1/2 an acre


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

bobcatnj;361815 said:


> commercial parking lot im bidding on. its it a T shaped lot and pretty straight forward nothing to plow around. 28426 Sqft with 455X4 and 900x5 walkways. im using a 8ft plow, 1 laborer on a snow blower. i came up with 2-5 $475, 5-8 $590, 8-12 $740, 12-15 $ 925 and salt $275 and $120 calcium the walks. how are my numbers?


I agree with the other two, however if you can get that kind of money then go for it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

bobcatnj;361815 said:


> commercial parking lot im bidding on. its it a T shaped lot and pretty straight forward nothing to plow around. 28426 Sqft with 455X4 and 900x5 walkways. im using a 8ft plow, 1 laborer on a snow blower. i came up with 2-5 $475, 5-8 $590, 8-12 $740, 12-15 $ 925 and salt $275 and $120 calcium the walks. how are my numbers?


Wow i need to move closer to you my friend. That ends up at about $475-$590 per hour for 2 guys a truck and a blower.!!!! Id probably get $110 on the plow and $45 on the walks


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

I would say if they are not getting any other bids, the price is ok. However, if they are getting other bids, you will probably not be on their bid list for other properties they manage in the future.

Good luck


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Plow Prices*

You left out a lot of vairibles???
1. What kind of buisness is there 
2.what are their hours of opperation
3.do you have a price for large snow storms 12" or more
4.do you have a price for a loader if needed
5.is their a price for snow removel
6 is thier a price to go reopean the lott after the city plows block the opeaning
7.are you in controle of ice or will thay call you if the walks get icy
There is a lot of varibles in priving commerical lots do you have comerical liability for slip and falls if you are in controle of the walkways you will have to always moniter them becaus when snow melts and refrezes you could be liable.. Is the buisnes a retail store or a rehab or a daycare or a coffie shop all have a differant level of exposier a retail store and coffie shop will have the least exposier whare a rehab whare people are on crutches or elderley people who are fragle and unsteady on thier feet or a daycare whare people are always running late and in a hurry with dress shoes on is a shure way to end up on thier @ss so in aunser to your question I would need more info before I or anyone else could give you a recomendation on pricing...Just my 02


----------

